# I have this box I want to line...



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi crafters, 


So I have this box. I want a cushy lining with velvet and some batting (maybe?) I am not sure how Would do it. I was wondering if there are some tutorials I can look at. Currently it has a plastic lining which was probably new and cooler when my great aunt happened upon this box. Thanks


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow sorry for the bad pictures. :/


----------

